# adopting a wild horse...



## horsey*kisses (May 12, 2008)

i read about this program that adopts out wild horses, and i was like 'wow, that sounds interesting' so i was looking it up and the more i end up reading about it the more i want to try it...lol...maybe im crazy but it sounds really rewarding, i mean i've never trained a horse from scratch, i've had to start over and 'install' so to speak, new habits, but i've never trained actually started one, but that somehow doesnt bother me...hmmm...i dont think i have fallen off my horse so i think im thinking straight...
what do you guys think?
i've been told i have 'a way with animals' and im pretty sensible i can pretty much do anything i want to with my horse now...but he's started so...i dont know...and i've never done anything (with horses) that was wreckless and stupid unless i knew i would be ok, i've taken chances but not unless i was over 50% sure i wouldnt get bucked off...
i think im talking in circles lol 
anyway, has anyone adopted a wild horse? how did it go? do you still have that horse? i have and urge to ask if it was easy but i know the answer to that is no...
if you have never adopted a wild horse, what are your thoughts about it?
thanks guys!!! i know im a little hard to understand when i get confused or frustrated beacuse i type weird, my thoughts are jumping around up there like jellybeans lol
*throws double chocolate chip cookie if you read this far and intend to post lol*


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

I think starting out with a wild horse isn't a good idea if you don't have a lot of training experience. They can be very difficult to initially train. We got several from the BLM herd and each was different and none for a person without a lot of experience.

They are wonderful horses though. Maybe you can get some experience working with horses from scratch and go from there.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

I agree with the above post 100%. I didnt have any training experience when I bought my gelding, and i thought...eh i could read it in books and maybe find someone to help me. no it's a long tough frustrating road. i would suggest gaining a bit more experience in the training field before trying to gentle a stang. good luck and best wishes.


----------



## horsey*kisses (May 12, 2008)

yeah i totally agree with you guys that its probably too much for little me with no experiance..but where would i get the experiance?? all the horses around here are started and almost fully trained, i know a few people who could help but they have just about the same experiance as i do so that would be kind of...like trying to find a wooden needle in a haystack... :roll: 
i've been around untrained horses and rode a colt for his third time, but it was a short ride and i didnt even know until i got off like an hour later lol 
well thanks for the hasty replies!! lol


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

i would think about it a bit more and do some more research. im not trying to discourage you, just that ive been there done that, except that my mustang was domestic bred with parents off the range. i sometimes wish i would have waited but then again, i love the experiences ive had with him. but as far as "gentling" a true untouched wild one.....i don't even know where i would begin.


----------



## horsey*kisses (May 12, 2008)

yea im definatly going to do some more digging before i make any decision at all,



free_sprtd said:


> i sometimes wish i would have waited but then again, i love the experiences ive had with him.


see you just said what i have been thinking, it may be tough and frustrating and maybe a little dangerous but what about the lessons learned and the experiances, the triumphs, the victories, and another life-time partner
when i first got my horse he was a wreck and had no manners at all even on the ground and it cost me alot of brusies and hurt pride and dignity to get where i am now and still i've got a ways to go so i know its hard but geez i wouldnt give up the last year and a half for anything in the world...
lol im an optimist and i little crazy...it runs in the family lol 
thanks again by the way, i know sometimes im a little hard to talk to


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

nope i understand where you're coming from....you just have to try and work out your thoughts and we're here to help!  im the same way


----------



## horsey*kisses (May 12, 2008)

yea, i think im gonna do alot of more research...then see where i am about april or march, we are planning on getting another horse anyway so why not a wild one?everything great takes time and patience...and if we play it right we may never have to have him/her shoe-d :lol:


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

A little dangerous can get you a lot dead. Wild horses aren't like untrained domestic horses. Some haven't seen people. It's not the same thing.

Try and start with an untrained regular horse first. If you can tackle that, then go with a wild one later. You're asking for trouble to try and learn how to learn to train with a wild horse.

My Grandpa had years and years of experience and some of them were a lot for even him to deal with.

I definitely would discourage anyone in your position not to do it. It's not a negative thing, it's a reality thing.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Solon is giving you some great advise. There is a huge difference between starting with a yearling and starting with a Mustang. There is in fact no real similarity at all.

As all the advise you've been given already, go in sequence. Start by working under a trainer, then a colt (or filly) of your own, then try to find someone who has worked with a Mustang before and learn from them. Take your time, you are dealing with a life and what you do with it will affect it for the rest of it's life.


----------



## horsey*kisses (May 12, 2008)

i definatly know what you mean that it is probably too much for me to jump into right now...been there done that...i think im going to give it a solid two weeks then see where my thoughts are...
thanks you guys for all the advice!!!


"A little dangerous can get you a lot dead"-solon
good point lol 


"Take your time, you are dealing with a life and what you do with it will affect it for the rest of it's life."-iridehorses
yes i understand that totally, its alot of weight on the shoulders with someone else life especially one you cant verbally talk with...

thanks again guys!!


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

I think it's cool you want to go that route - I think with more experience you can get there.

You said you don't have a lot of options training wise - use what you got. Shadow everyone you have access too. *Everyone*. Every little bit REALLY does help.


----------



## horsey*kisses (May 12, 2008)

yea i have a friend down the road that trains horses im thinking about walkin down there later and talking with her and if i can swallow my pride i can ask my uncle if he can help some he'll probably say no and then bash me for creative thinking but its worth a try


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm not sure how much experience the OP has, but another option if you really want to adopt a mustang is adopt one that has been worked with under the inmate program. The adoption is still through the BLM - but you can get them either already halter trained or even basic saddle training on them.


----------



## horsey*kisses (May 12, 2008)

yea i was thinking about getting (if i could) one that had already been messed with some that way im not knee deep in...stuff...lol


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

You can also get mustangs through private sales as well that were originally BLM mustangs, but have been adopted out for over a year and now have a title. Many of these have been messed with as well.


----------



## horsey*kisses (May 12, 2008)

yea i was looking at a mustang that originally came from the BLM but we had some stuff that needed to be taken care of first and by the time all that was done we could afford to buy him, but we couldnt afford to feed him over the winter so we didnt buy him...
thanks for all your help you guys i really appreciate it lol


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I bought my filly as an untouched little girl. She was as wild as they come. Worked with her, now she is a dog. Getting thru those first few months will take patience, good handling and a great ability to read the horse in question. If you have and know the above, you can do it without problems. 
When you get passed that stage, everything else is pretty much the same as having a regular horse.

Good Luck


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

First of all if you think about selling the mustang down the road it'll be tough. Again, I'm not sure about other states, but in my area even trained mustang is not much of interest to the people. In fact same about the lease: people prefer "normal" horses. From those mustangs I've seen around they are not the best looking horses, and also are not suited for some disciplines. _Again, I'm talking only about OWN experience, so all please don't take it personally. Probably there are some nice looking mustangs jumping 5' and do dressage, but I've never run into one. _

As for training, I think with the help of the professional trainer you can accomplish that, but it'll be LONG AND HARD way. I got the wild filly (not a mustang, but no handling domestic yearling + abused) and it's been a very frustrating at times journey (up to the point I was close to give up several times). The only reason I didn't give up I knew she'll end up in slaughter.


----------



## MustangTraining (Oct 8, 2008)

*Training Wild Mustangs*

I train wild mustangs at 3-Strikes Ranch in Nebraska. It isn't the rocket science people make it out to be and the mustangs aren't wild or crazy, however I would recommend getting training from someone who has worked with mustangs. 
Mustangs are highly intelligent so the training doesn't take long at all and they retain everything. 
If you would like more information on our training methods, below are the URLs to our blogs and web site.

Mustang Training at 3 Strikes Ranch

Mustang Outpost in the West

3-Strikes Ranch

We also have a program where you can select a mustang out of our 322 mustangs we have and we will train them for you. You can't go wrong with a mustang, they make loving companions and have great endurance.


----------



## Dave (Nov 4, 2007)

*mustang training*

Happy to hear someone else that trains them say its not rocket science or they are not wild and crazy and they make great all around or specialty horses, I have not looked on your site yet but will later today, I have 5 mustangs that i have trained here at the mizfit craze ranch and they are what we ride daily we have qt and twh but the mustangs are so good and so smart we tend to rely on them more then any other horses we have god bless and keep up the great work with the mustangs


----------



## MustangTraining (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi Dave, 
Thanks for your positive feedback and it wonderful to hear from someone that feels the same way about mustangs as we do at 3-Strikes Ranch. I think it is fantastic that your trained your five mustangs.
Does your organization have a web site?
Thanks,
Amanda


----------



## horsey*kisses (May 12, 2008)

whoa that sound really great!
i know definatly that its going to be hard and i think thats the part that appeals to me, i dont really like the way my uncle trains his horses they have no personality and my horse is kind of like that sometimes but im trying to "install" so to speak some individuality in his mind :roll: 
i've seen some people with their mustangs and i've talked with them and from every single one i hear the same thing 
"i love this horse and even though it was hard i wouldnt trade anything for it" but of course i never get to spend time and ask questions because everytime i see these people my uncle is with me and he...lets say he doesnt like mustangs and he drags me away before i can ask any training questions :evil:
im not quite sure why im thinking about doing this so im not going to make any decisions until i come up with a good reason because 'because i can' isnt good enough im delaing with another life here and 'because i can' can turn into something ugly so...
well thanks guys! all of you!!


----------

